# DIRECTV2PC/PowerDVD Issues



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Now that we've had a few more days to look at DIRECTV2PC, I'd like for folks to check in again. Please respond in the Poll if you are having issues with PowerDVD and DIRECTV2PC playing nicely together. In addition, if you are having problems, please report the following information so that it will be easier to track down where there may be problems:


VGA model
VGA driver version
PowerDVD version and build number
The firmware version of DirectTV set top box
OS and service pack version
The exact steps to reproduce the issue
If possible, snapshot or write down the information as shown in the box below:









If you have PowerDVD and things are working correctly, feel free to indicate in the poll.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

I had to completely remove all traces of PowerDVD to get it to work on my desktop machine.

Never really used PowerDVD to begin with, so it wasn't a big deal. I haven't tried to reinstall or use it since.

-PowerDVD version and build number - Honestly don't remember. Haven't used it in a long time.
-DirecTV2PC build number - version 4526
-OS and service pack version - Vista SP1
-The exact steps to reproduce the issue. - System would crash when attempting to view recordings and shut D2PC down. Found steps to completely remove codecs etc from PowerDVD from Programs and registry. Now all runs, but HD remains choppy. Not surprising since the PC is a single core 2.01GHz machine. Works well on laptop w/dual core 1.7GHz, but has to be wired network. Wireless g is still choppy on HD.
-If possible, snapshot or write down the information 


Hope this helps and I look forward to the less CPU intensive version as this one loses network too often to be useful.

By the way, stardog needs to enable private messages in her profile to recieve them.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Never uised PowerDVD.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

I had PowerDVD 8 Installed on my system when I installed DirecTV2PC and I did not have any issues installing or using DirecTV2PC, I did not try PowerDVD 8. However, I uninstalled PowerDVD 8 from my system recently when I bought my LG Blu-Ray Burner/HD-DVD Player and installed PowerDVD 7 (for HD-DVD support). I have been able to run both PowerDVD 7 and DirecTV2PC flawlessly on my system. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I have downloaded it and got my license key, but I am waiting until I update my PC to a more robust capable PC.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I have some limited version that plays Blu-rays on the desktop, will post some more info on it when I get home.

No problems though with the Dell-provided PowerDVD that works with the Blu-ray reader/writer. 
(though I may have disabled the automatic play function)


----------



## Zellster (Aug 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if PowerDVD can work with multiple monitors? I know DIRECTV2PC doesn't and that's a real bummer.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

I voted no problems but wanted to note that I have powerdvd ultra 8 and my OS is Vista 64. I also have arcsoft total media theater, nero 8 and the tridef 3d player installed on the same PC.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

No problems with PowerDVD 8 Ultra (8.0.2217) and DIRECTV2PC installed together on Vista Home Premium.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry, dont use PowerDVD.


----------



## Zellster (Aug 3, 2007)

Can PowerDVD be used to play the HR20 playlist or are you limited to using DIRECTV2PC app to watching them?

I was hoping PowerDVD could be used to get around the one monitor scenario.


----------



## svcguy (Apr 5, 2007)

Nothing to report here. Never had a problem with the two.


VGA - Radeon 3400
VGA Driver - Catalyst 8.541
PowerDVD version and build number - 7.3 build unknown, from an retail (LG) drive bundle CD
DirecTV Firmware - HR20 0x29B
OS - Vista Home Premium x64 SP1


----------



## georgeorwell (Jun 21, 2007)

Zellster said:


> Does anyone know if PowerDVD can work with multiple monitors? I know DIRECTV2PC doesn't and that's a real bummer.


Interesting....I couldn't get this to work on my PC (works fine on my laptop) and I figured it was normal Cyberlink errors with HDCP (trying either single HDCP compliant monitor wouldn't even work). I tried again tonight, and it's now working. Looks like latest nVidia driver is what did the trick. Very cool!

Oh, and I also use PowerDVD (latest version) with Directv2PC with no problems.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Doesn't work for me.

I get the following error:
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe
Application Version:	1.1.0.4526
Application Timestamp:	48dc5cb4
Fault Module Name:	CLNetShow.dll
Fault Module Version:	1.1.0.4421
Fault Module Timestamp:	48a98377
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	0000fd23
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.6
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	7fa5
Additional Information 2:	6d9c2673fe8b6fbc9a3f250e93a789eb
Additional Information 3:	7d61
Additional Information 4:	0b0ed365f1b7d1ae05bcd2cc89ebdb88


Using PowerDVD 7DX that came with my Dell Latitude D630 running Vista Business 32bit SP1. Laptop has an Nvidia 135m Video chipset, using the latest Dell drivers (Forceware 174.31). Dedicated 128mb Video ram + shared 1278mb. I have 3gb ram Intel T7200 CPU.

I can start up the Direct2PC app and see the recorded videos. When I click play, then the app crashes.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I got the same error as Mogulman for quite a while and never got it to work until I uninstalled PowerDVD and also the Cyberlink Advisor while trying the latest version. It finally worked and I have since reinstalled the PowerDVD. The DirecTV2PC is still working. I think the PowerDVD is version 7.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Tried uninstalling PowerDVD 7 DX from Dell on my D630 and using PowerDVD 7 Standard with latest patch from Cyberlink's web-site. Still Direct2PC crashes when playing any video.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok.. My issue is unrelated to PowerDVD. I uninstalled PowerDVD and am now using WinDVD 9 instead. Directv2PC still crashes the same way.

I tried reinstalling Directv2pc also. No luck.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

Removing the Program Files\Cyberlink directory seems to have fixed things with Directv2PC.


----------



## chevyman601 (Feb 23, 2007)

i uninstalled PowerDVD and Directv2PC works now


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

I uninstalled PowerDVD and Directv2PC still doesn't work. Directv2PC installs and launches OK, but attempting to play results in Vista closing the application due to a failure.


----------



## scadarick (Oct 24, 2010)

i am having the same trouble with my directv2pc with power dvd 10 ultra II, it was working fine, then directv2pc started crashing, here is the report.
Faulting application name: DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe, version: 2.0.0.5717, time stamp: 0x4a23d8d0
Faulting module name: CLNetMediaCDS.dll, version: 1.1.0.6612, time stamp: 0x4a3205fb
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000d569
Faulting process id: 0x106c
Faulting application start time: 0x01cb73a941ca6f49
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\DirecTV\DirecTV\DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\DirecTV\DirecTV\Kernel\DMP\CLNetMediaCDS.dll
Report Id: 81b67aef-df9c-11df-bd63-002713ceb0ac

i uninstalled twice, cleaning registry,and files,what am imissing?

rick

help guys


----------



## mrsouth40216 (Nov 15, 2010)

I've used directv2pc for awhile, but when i installed powerdvd 5 , which is an old version ive had laying around, i needed it because it has the function of playing from my hardisks, when installed the directv2pc application can read whats on the dvr but when its time to play the content it crashes and windows 7 has to close it. when i stumbled upon this thread i was soo glad others were having the same problem, thinkin there would be some anwsers,, but the only fix for now is unistalling powerdvd. im trying to do more research to find out why this is happening to some of us and not happening to others!


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

No problem here.

Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate SP2 64-bit 
ASUS EAH4850 TOP/HTDI/512M PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready 
Power DVD 7

After all; Both DirecTV2PC and Power DVD are made by Cyberlink. 

*Thumbnail*


*Direct link*
http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/9194/versions.jpg


----------

